# Matlacha Trip - 11/6-7



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

That's awesome... 

I am officially depressed and would sell my soul for a fishing trip right now!!!


----------



## cantcatchsquat (Jun 16, 2008)

nice pictures,what kind of camera did you use


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

That's a good variety and number of fish, considering the conditions! Great job guys!


----------



## saltflyer (Jul 22, 2008)

> That's awesome...
> 
> I am officially depressed and would sell my soul for a fishing trip right now!!!


I know how you feel. I live in Peachtree City, GA and only wish I can go coastal more often. Next trip may be to Savannah.

JJ


----------



## saltflyer (Jul 22, 2008)

> nice pictures,what kind of camera did you use


The pics were taken with a Fuji Z33 WP (water proof).  It's a great camera, as you don't need to worry about getting it wet - Especially on a Gheenoe!

JJ


----------



## gmckee1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Great report and thanks for the photos. I really love all the landmarks in the background. I know exactly where I'm heading tomorrow! Very well done on a couple days with tough conditions.


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

> > That's awesome...
> >
> > I am officially depressed and would sell my soul for a fishing trip right now!!!
> 
> ...


Sweet!!!!


----------



## islander1225 (Jun 15, 2008)

> > > That's awesome...
> > >
> > > I am officially depressed and would sell my soul for a fishing trip right now!!!
> >
> ...



OMG Sophie i couldnt handle being over 200 miles from the coast i would go insane.


Alex


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

Oh I'm on the coast.. I actually work down on River St. on the Savannah River... And I have to work while I watch guys pull up HUGE black drum fishing from the sidewalk!!! It's brutal...


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

Looks like you guys had a blast! Great job

Weedy


----------

